# Browser Location Incorrect Country



## dfenton.irl

Starting today, Chrome, Firefox, and Edge is saying I am in The Netherlands even though I'm in Dublin, Ireland. For example, The Netherlands version of the Google homepage loads and other sites such as airline website are showing me their Dutch versions. Clearing browsing history and cookies doesn't help. I have no VPN on. This is happening on both my personal and work laptops so I know the issue isn't just with one PC. I'm guessing there is a problem at a more macro level such as with my ISP or DNS. Just wondering if there is anything I need to do or is it just a matter of waiting until the issue is resolved.


----------



## SpywareDr

Welcome Aboard! 

Since we're seeing your IP Address as being from Dublin, Ireland I'd give it at least a few days for someone to notice their mistake and get it straightened out.


----------



## Corday

Windows 22H2 available starting this week has caused some quirks.


----------



## SpywareDr

FWIW, been running Windows 10 Pro 64-bit version 22H2 (OS Build 19045.2130) for over a week with no trouble so far. (Knock on Wood!)


----------



## spunk.funk

Set your Location Manually instead of Automatic Set, Change, or Clear Default Location for Windows 10 PC


----------



## johnwill

Looks like Ireland to me.










I'm guessing this is a local ISP thing.


----------

